# Unknown language: finna un havas



## bjornheden

I am trying to find out what language the phrases below are.  I believe they are French or Latin.  Also, I am trying to get a reasonably accurate translation.  Any assistance would be appreciated.
"Atra ono finna un havas Mor'ranr"
"Eka edur ono eka wionata"


----------



## zazap

Hi!  It's not French.  If I were you, I'd post the thread in the Other Languages forum.  Good luck!


----------



## Ander

It is most probably the invented language found in the Eragon saga.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Any information on the background, context? Where did you see it?


----------



## Ander

Chazzwozzer said:


> Any information on the background, context? Where did you see it?



Very easy, I just googled with "Eka edur ono eka wionata", then with "Eka edur ono eka" which led me to plenty of Eragon links. 

I immediately noticed the names with the apostrosphe between two consonants similar to Mor'ranr which is a feature of that language.


----------

